# How do I join the TPU team?



## SvB4EvA (Mar 4, 2011)

I have WCG/BOINC running, but I dont see anywhere to join a team.

Thanks!


----------



## SvB4EvA (Mar 4, 2011)

Really? 31 views and no one can answer this?


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2011)

Perhaps becuase the answer is so obvious. Read the sticky at the top of the WCG forum.http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

Also, wait 24 hours before bumping threads. It's kind of rude.

Thank you.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 4, 2011)

The stats are updating now on WCG so I can't get to the pages you need, but basically, you sign into your account on WCG and under my grid I think there is a my team option.  I think that's where you can join, but I don't remember.

That's probably why no one has responded.  Most of us who are on this sub forum 24/7 just don't remember how we did it and since we can't get to the pages you need due to the update, no one has given you a thorough and complete response.


----------



## SvB4EvA (Mar 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Perhaps becuase the answer is so obvious. Read the sticky at the top of the WCG forum.http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395
> 
> Also, wait 24 hours before bumping threads. It's kind of rude.
> 
> Thank you.




No, the answer is not obvious. I also did follow that sticky. It says nothing about how to join the TPU team.

The only thing that has to do with joining the team is the first link on the page:


Fitseries3 said:


> To get started first click HERE to register under TPU's team.



That link leads to this page:






Maybe I'm a complete idiot, please enlighten me. :shadedshu




twilyth said:


> The stats are updating now on WCG so I can't get to the pages you need, but basically, you sign into your account on WCG and under my grid I think there is a my team option.  I think that's where you can join, but I don't remember.
> 
> That's probably why no one has responded.  Most of us who are on this sub forum 24/7 just don't remember how we did it and since we can't get to the pages you need due to the update, no one has given you a thorough and complete response.



Thank you.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 4, 2011)

SvB4EvA said:


> Maybe I'm a complete idiot, please enlighten me.



You are Everything is unavailable while the system(WCG) updates. so chill and try again in an hour or two


----------



## SvB4EvA (Mar 4, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> You are Everything is unavailable while the system(WCG) updates. so chill and try again in an hour or two



Thanks, I realize its updating and thats why I can see any of these pages.

Nice avatar too!


----------

